# Looking for Passenger's Side Rear Bracket 68192, Driver's Side Rear Bracket 68194



## Davesenna (Nov 24, 2020)

Looking for Passenger's Side _*Rear Bracket*_ 68192, Driver's Side _*Rear Bracket*_ 68194 for 7183-1 push plates and spacers. 2013 F350 application


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

100 bucks at Fisher. I bought a month ago at my local dealer.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

yep, it pays to check the parts list before picking up used mount kits


----------

